# masonic video



## david918 (Sep 2, 2009)

[video=youtube;kplBC_LSEN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kplBC_LSEN0[/video] .


----------



## owls84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dead on


----------



## Sirius (Sep 2, 2009)

nice


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok smib


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 23, 2009)

There ya go, giving away the secrets... :wink:


----------

